# Best way to make java moss to grow terrestrially?



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

The young lady at my local pet shop hooked me up with about a 20 gallon full of java moss for $5.00.  My question is, (other than keeping it constantly moist and letting it creep out from a water feature) are there any other tricks to get this moss to convert to terrestrial growing. Also how fast does it grow this way?


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've never personally grown it but I've heard that bright lighting helps it grow and if you have a mist system that should help


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I've toned down to 6500k bulbs because I have always read it was best for plant growth. Haven't noticed a huge difference in growth with any of my plants though.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have personally had very good luck with transitioning java moss from aquatic to terrestrial conditions. Initially you have to keep it very wet, and over time you can gradually reduce how often you water. It took about two months of growth before my driftwood pieces were completely covered. As far as lighting I use daylight CFLS. Does the tank have frogs in it yet? What type of surface are you putting the moss on? Also make sure to properly clean it. Java moss tends to come from fish stores and can be infested with snails.


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

There are azureus sub adults in there now. The pet shop just started carrying aquatic plants and just set the plant tanks up the day prior. They didn't have fish or snails in it like most pet shops do thank god. I did give it a good rinse just in case though. I have had java before, but no luck with terrestrial growing. I think that was my fault because I left it in the bag too long while I was putting finishing touches on my other viv. I do have some tropical moss that is amazing though, wish I could get more of that. I use standard 24" daylight 6500k bulbs.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

You won't see the snails necessarily, or more likely the eggs. Soak the moss in 10% bleach 90% water for at least 10 minutes. Some people add a little Dawn dish detergent to it as well. Rinse well and then you can apply it in your tank. I have had the most success growing on wood. The moss also likes plenty of light, so it may not do well in the shaded areas. The moss is fairly hard to kill so do not give up on it. I have had some brown patchy areas that have turned into thick lush green moss over time. 

Here is a picture of some of my moss in a temporary tank after converting. Took about 2 months.


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

flapjax3000 said:


> You won't see the snails necessarily, or more likely the eggs. Soak the moss in 10% bleach 90% water for at least 10 minutes. Some people add a little Dawn dish detergent to it as well. Rinse well and then you can apply it in your tank. I have had the most success growing on wood. The moss also likes plenty of light, so it may not do well in the shaded areas. The moss is fairly hard to kill so do not give up on it. I have had some brown patchy areas that have turned into thick lush green moss over time.
> 
> Here is a picture of some of my moss in a temporary tank after converting. Took about 2 months.


That looks awesome! Do you think it would do well growing on some driftwood that is mounted on my background away from the waterfall as long as it is kept moist? I think it would look great and it would receive the most light there.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

It should do well on a driftwood background as well as near your waterfall. The only problem I see with it in the waterfall is the force of the water washing it down, but that could cause a cool effect by spreading it to new areas. Just wet it and apply randomly, it will fill in nicely. Now that my moss has adjusted I mist about twice a week, sometimes less.


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help. Hopefully in 2-3 months I will have some great results to post!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I just wanted to add that eventhough the petstore had just setup their aquatic plant section, it is very likely and possible the moss may still contain snails and/or snail eggs b/c they most likely got it from a wholesaler. These places are a haven for the little bastids'.

Really good advice given. I have had good luck with the moss and no water feature by spraying it multiple times a day directly and then gradually lowering the amount of times over the course of a month or two.


----------



## decev (Dec 3, 2009)

I just threw some in there directly from the water to dry land in a viv. It's not exploding or anything but it's definitely growing, and it's been about a month. A section of it nearer the lights that doesn't get as much water has a little brown on the top, but still somehow appears to be growing.

I guess my point is I don't think the stuff is very picky


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I took a branch and submerged it in water and laid the moss over it. I left it for a few weeks until it was attached. I then moved the branch and all seems good after 2 months.

Jeremy


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I sometimes put it in a blender with some water and make a "soup" out if it. Thin enough to pour but thick enough to stick and pour it over background, wood, etc.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I do not have any special tricks, i just drop it where i want it to grow and after a few months it is all over the place. I have two T5HO tubes one 6500K the other 4000K. I am also using a misting system.


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------

